
Ask HN: What to do after installing windows - ohstopitu
A while back, I noticed that there was a massive list of stuff to do after installing windows (here on HN) -<p>Everything from installing code editors, to privacy tools and the like.<p>I tried searching but I&#x27;m unable to find that list.
======
nozzlegear
The first thing I do when installing a fresh Windows 10 build is download
Chocolatey [0] and use that to install a list [1] of programs that I find
extremely useful or can't live without. After that I set up Cmder [2] as my
default PowerShell and Bash terminal, install Nylas [3] as my default mail
program, install Caprine [4] which I use constantly throughout the day to
communicate with friends and family, and then I turn on the Windows Subsystem
for Linux [5] for my native Bash terminal.

Somewhat related to this topic, I recently found this list of tips and tricks
[6] for Windows 10 that I found pretty useful, even as a lifelong (by choice!)
Windows user.

[0]: [https://chocolatey.org](https://chocolatey.org)

[1]: My Chocolatey install command is `cinst pscx firefox googlechrome 7zip
vlc curl paint.net gimp cmder vim fiddler inkscape greenshot autohotkey
nimbletext ffmpeg linqpad5 nugetpackageexplorer ilspy nvm yarn sudo
visualstudiocode jq gow lockhunter openssh -y`

[2]: [http://cmder.net/](http://cmder.net/)

[3]: [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/)

[4]:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine/](https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine/)

[5]: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/install_gui...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/install_guide)

[6]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f48kd/windows_1...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f48kd/windows_10_tips_and_tricks/)

------
bwackwat
VirtualBox

[http://isoredirect.centos.org/centos/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-...](http://isoredirect.centos.org/centos/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x86_64-Minimal-1611.iso)

Then you can setup a great Linux VM and not have to worry about anything!
(Sorta joking.)

# yum -y install epel-release xterm firefox

# yum -y install cinnamon*

# echo "exec /usr/bin/cinnamon-session" >> ~/.xinitrc

# startx

Oh yeah you mentioned code editors I recommend VIM, GEDIT, or Sublime Text 3
on Windows.

------
wprapido
www.ninite.com is a great bundle installer for most used utilities

------
emrahnzm
Now you can remove it and install linux

------
LarryMade2
Probaby this thread -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449966)

------
StapleHorse
Suspend the vm. :)

Try [https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/) , it's kind of apt-get
for windows. Still didn't try it myself though.

------
selmat
Why you need a list? What if you don't need majority of tools?

Install just tools you need for work. No more, no less. If you don't know
about related tools, you probably don't need them at all.

------
skiltz
I presume you've done this already. But make sure you run all windows updates.

------
boyanpro
Uninstall it.

------
testUser69
Disable spyware and adware. I don't think you can really disable all the
spyware though. We're talking about a company that participated in the NSA
PRISM program. That means that Microsoft has an agency within it that works
closely with the government. I like to think of MS as an extension or a branch
of the NSA.

